# Do you think I might have a problem?



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I have:

eggs in one incubator hatching today,

eggs in another incubator hatching tomorrow (and more eggs coming up behind those), 

a box of live chicks due to arrive in the mail tomorrow, 

a box of hatching eggs that should arrive in the mail tomorrow,

another order of hatching eggs which will be mailed to me on Saturday,

another box of chicks that *should* get mailed to me next week,

a mud room full of boxes of chicks of all ages,

2 cages outside with older chicks...


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

No. You need to account for losses you may get while all these babies grow to maturity. Predators illness weather etc. I think it it is just good forward planning. If they all survive then you will just have more eggs next year then you planned on.  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Sounds like you are addicted to chickens. Don't worry though if you have any extras you can sell them or cull them. That is what I will do later on in the year, however my games will be staying unless if they are all cockerels then I will have to let some go.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You sound like me. And I don't have a problem. Just don't ask my husband that question...


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

This depends...

Can you house them and take care of all of them properly without too much financial or physical hardship or marital fight (to include feed, litter, cleaning, expanding or building coop etc)? 

If yes, then I don't see too much of a problem

If no, then yea you may have a problem and may want to scale back

Yes you have to account for a 25% loss of chicks and then other losses but the first question still stands


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ladycat said:


> I have:
> 
> eggs in one incubator hatching today,
> 
> ...


you sound normal to me


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

hellofromtexas said:


> This depends...
> 
> Can you house them and take care of all of them properly without too much financial or physical hardship or marital fight (to include feed, litter, cleaning, expanding or building coop etc)?
> 
> ...


FYI it's hard to tell sometimes when you're behind a computer screen instead of in front of someone seeing their face, but my question was firmly tongue-in-cheek. 

Yes I can take care of them. I was once in the chicken business in a bigger way than what I'm trying for now, and had 700 chickens back then. What I have now isn't *that* many.

I'll be eating many of the cockerels, and I have someone wanting to buy the surplus males for eating.

I'll be selling some of the chicks as started breeders, and raising many for breeding for next year.

The eggs and chicks I've bought have been from show breeders, not hatcheries. Quality means a lot to me.

I'm busy selling hatching eggs this year, and I hope to sell a lot more next year.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

BTW, where does the 25% loss statement come from?  I lose less than 1%, and most of those are shipped chicks in the first couple of days after I get them.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

ladycat said:


> BTW, where does the 25% loss statement come from?  I lose less than 1%, and most of those are shipped chicks in the first couple of days after I get them.


I over budget for things and I am happy when I come in under. It just saves me a lot of heart ache.

As for the problem part for your first question, no you seem fine and there is a plan and a place for them. I'm not very good at reading sarcasm on the internet, and I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

hellofromtexas said:


> I over budget for things and I am happy when I come in under. It just saves me a lot of heart ache.
> 
> As for the problem part for your first question, no you seem fine and there is a plan and a place for them. I'm not very good at reading sarcasm on the internet, and I apologize if I offended you.


You didn't offend me. You sounded like a concerned person. 

And you're not alone- I often take things the wrong way, both on the internet and in real life.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My hubby goes ballistic. It's mildly amusing. He has threatened divorce (I do believe he is at least a tiny bit serious) if I get guineas... Guess what's going in the incubator next week? LOL 
I am of the belief that it is better to asked forgiveness than permission. 
He finally made me sit down and tell him how many birds were coming in the order I'm picking up next week. He ended up getting a calculator and making note of it so when I show up he can count - he says. He still thinks the guinea eggs are chickens and Muscovy are only tiny little ducks. Oops!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> My hubby goes ballistic. It's mildly amusing. He has threatened divorce (I do believe he is at least a tiny bit serious) if I get guineas... Guess what's going in the incubator next week? LOL
> I am of the belief that it is better to asked forgiveness than permission.
> He finally made me sit down and tell him how many birds were coming in the order I'm picking up next week. He ended up getting a calculator and making note of it so when I show up he can count - he says. He still thinks the guinea eggs are chickens and Muscovy are only tiny little ducks. Oops!


That will be a shock.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Fiere said:


> My hubby goes ballistic. It's mildly amusing. He has threatened divorce (I do believe he is at least a tiny bit serious) if I get guineas... Guess what's going in the incubator next week? LOL
> I am of the belief that it is better to asked forgiveness than permission.
> He finally made me sit down and tell him how many birds were coming in the order I'm picking up next week. He ended up getting a calculator and making note of it so when I show up he can count - he says. He still thinks the guinea eggs are chickens and Muscovy are only tiny little ducks. Oops!


Uh Oh! Hubby broke out the calculator. Sounds like he is catching on to your chicken trickery. Now what are you going to do? Lol


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Your husband may be in for a bit of a shock and you may have a small problem trying to explain how guineas hatched from chicken eggs.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> Uh Oh! Hubby broke out the calculator. Sounds like he is catching on to your chicken trickery. Now what are you going to do? Lol


Yes, he has. I normally list it off by # of chicks per breed and after a few he gets tired of listening - so I just casually stop listing them and he thinks I'm done. When he whipped out the calculator I was like oh poop...


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

hellofromtexas said:


> Your husband may be in for a bit of a shock and you may have a small problem trying to explain how guineas hatched from chicken eggs.


I was duped! Yes...that's it! That wretched egg seller, giving me guinea eggs not chickens... What a scoundrel!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Fiere said:


> I was duped! Yes...that's it! That wretched egg seller, giving me guinea eggs not chickens... What a scoundrel!


Yea but you told your hubs you want guineas... If he knows you want them it may be harder to explain how you were duped.

This is the only flaw


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's all in the eyelashes 

He will get mad, and do his stomp around and curse thing, and then he will get over it. You should of seen him the day I brought a full grown Nubian doe home in the front seat of the truck. 

I'm fostering geese this week, too. Another plan he will find out about when they get here. LOL


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

Fiere said:


> It's all in the eyelashes
> 
> He will get mad, and do his stomp around and curse thing, and then he will get over it. You should of seen him the day I brought a full grown Nubian doe home in the front seat of the truck.
> 
> I'm fostering geese this week, too. Another plan he will find out about when they get here. LOL


Oh man, you're lucky. Mine would have divorced me. He let me have one more orpington to add to my three and that was absolutely it. Which is fine, we don't have the room for my chicken math to really take off.

If we lived on some acreage and not in the city, he told me I could have as many as I wanted.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine is eventually going to murder me and bury me in the manure pile. Don't worry!
I know if the shoe was on the other foot I'd of done him in long ago haha


----------

